# Hymnbook for Family Worship



## Kim G (Feb 16, 2009)

For those of you who sing during your family worship times, do you have a specific hymnbook (or Psalter) that you recommend, and why?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2009)

I may be biased but I think the Book of Psalms for Singing is the best bet for Family Worship.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Feb 16, 2009)

TBS printing of the 1650 Scottish Psalter. As it is words only, one may sing any part of the Psalter with a dozen or so common meter tunes. This gives one access to the entire hymn book of the Bible. 

Of course, the sometimes archaic words and awkward word order may require some explanation; but, so does the Bible in general and many hymns. The notes of John Brown of Haddington on the Psalms of David in Metre are useful for understanding and explaining each Psalm. I have a print version, but they may also be found online at– 

Table of Contents


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2009)

If you don't mind Focus On the Family, Hymns for a Kid's Heart is a good place to start.

Sorry Ben, sometimes we need low-brow praise too!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2009)

The Psalms are not low-brow enough???


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Feb 16, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The Psalms are not low-brow enough???




Is the Bible?


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The Psalms are not low-brow enough???



To me, the Psalter is Top Hat, High Tea, High Church, Pick O' The Litter, The Best of the Best... You catch my drift! 

Compared to what the Holy Spirit authored, our greatest hymns are pretty low brow, yes. When set alongside Psalm 119, _Amazing Grace_ is almost slumming.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 16, 2009)

CEP Bookstore - TRINITY HYMNAL PEW EDITION RED

This hymnal has many of the great historic Christian hymns, a few modern hymns, all with sound biblical themes as well as the Westminster Standards (including the Westminster Shorter Catechism), and a couple historic creeds in the back. Very useful (plus you can practice for church)!

On top of all that, you can get good value for money at our denomination web site!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 16, 2009)

We use this:

Metropolitan Tabernacle - Psalms and Hymns


----------

